# ACS assessment expired after some days of visa invite



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

After some days of my 189 visa invitation, my ACS assessment expired. I have not submitted the visa application yet. I am confused. 

Should they treat the ACS results as on the date on invite or not.
When i was invited (at the end of Feb) ACS results were valid but i did not get time to submit the application and now at the start of March, ACS results expired (24 months validity period is mentioned on my letter).

what to do now


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

No issue. Skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation, not at the time of visa application submission.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

nickchik said:


> No issue. Skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation, not at the time of visa application submission.


hi nickchik,
r u sure about it


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, All the factors for which you are claiming points must be valid when you receive the invitation. Even if in worst case scenario (although that won't be the case), your CO asks for re assessment, it should not be a problem as you already have documents and CO will give you sufficient time


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nickchik said:


> No issue. Skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation, not at the time of visa application submission.


I second nickchik. He's absolutely correct


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I second nickchik. He's absolutely correct


Thank you.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS (Mar 2, 2016)

jsbhatia said:


> Yes, All the factors for which you are claiming points must be valid when you receive the invitation. Even if in worst case scenario (although that won't be the case), your CO asks for re assessment, it should not be a problem as you already have documents and CO will give you sufficient time


Hi jsbhatia,

My ACS Skill assessment letter has going to expire on 20'MAR,2016. I do not have any hope to get the invitation before that. If the ACS assessment letter expire before invite, that would creates any issues in further VISA process.

Besides, I'm still working in the same company since I applied the ACS.
Whether, latest pay slips and hike letters would be fine for the same.

OR
Need to reapply for the ACS skill assessment.?
Thanks in advance for your kind assistance.

BR// NAGA


----------



## jsbhatia (Mar 17, 2015)

When you submit the EOI, you mention the date of receiving the ACS assessment, If you do not receive your invitation before expiry of your skill assessment, your points will automatically decrease. so its better to get your fresh skill assessment. That is just my opinion.




NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> Hi jsbhatia,
> 
> My ACS Skill assessment letter has going to expire on 20'MAR,2016. I do not have any hope to get the invitation before that. If the ACS assessment letter expire before invite, that would creates any issues in further VISA process.
> 
> ...


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS (Mar 2, 2016)

jsbhatia said:


> When you submit the EOI, you mention the date of receiving the ACS assessment, If you do not receive your invitation before expiry of your skill assessment, your points will automatically decrease. so its better to get your fresh skill assessment. That is just my opinion.


While entering the ACS date, I have observed that please enter the date of letter less than three years. 

It means that, EOI can accept the ACS letters less than three years from the receive date. 
I don't think after the expire date, points doesn't come down automatically.

But, in ACS given letter they have stated as " letter valid for only 2 years".

Please can you shed some light here.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

NAGA.FLY.AUSIS said:


> While entering the ACS date, I have observed that please enter the date of letter less than three years.
> 
> It means that, EOI can accept the ACS letters less than three years from the receive date.
> I don't think after the expire date, points doesn't come down automatically.
> ...


EOI accepts the assessment date less than three years from the receive date but if your assessment outcome letter has an expiry date and it has expired then you have to revalidate it.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS (Mar 2, 2016)

nickchik said:


> EOI accepts the assessment date less than three years from the receive date but if your assessment outcome letter has an expiry date and it has expired then you have to revalidate it.


Thnaks for info mate.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

nickchik said:


> EOI accepts the assessment date less than three years from the receive date but if your assessment outcome letter has an expiry date and it has expired then you have to revalidate it.


mine expiring soon, how to re-validate ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> mine expiring soon, how to re-validate ?


You will have to submit a fresh application with all updated documents
Link the old application to the current so that your assessment is expedited

Cheers


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You will have to submit a fresh application with all updated documents
> Link the old application to the current so that your assessment is expedited
> 
> Cheers


Oh, so there's a way to link the old application ?
well at least this will save some time for ACS to re-validate those employment on the old result which already validated by them !

thanks !


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

*Ravi*



verynewuser said:


> After some days of my 189 visa invitation, my ACS assessment expired. I have not submitted the visa application yet. I am confused.
> 
> Should they treat the ACS results as on the date on invite or not.
> When i was invited (at the end of Feb) ACS results were valid but i did not get time to submit the application and now at the start of March, ACS results expired (24 months validity period is mentioned on my letter).
> ...


What happened finally could you please let me know, did you end up renewing again or they didn't ask you... Please confirm.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

ravirockz said:


> What happened finally could you please let me know, did you end up renewing again or they didn't ask you... Please confirm.


I did not renew, they did not ask because ACS outcome at the time of invite matters, not after that.


----------

